# opaline gourami



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

Hey all, 
I've had an opaline gourami for a few months and only lately has it been aggressive towards my other fish (mostly during feeding time). She's in a 20g long with 6 tetras and is about 2 1/2 inches big. Anyone know what's wrong?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I would say that it's just outgrowing the tank and is starting to feel like it needs to defend the territory. If you decide to keep the fish, it will definitely need a larger tank in the future.
I'd keep a close eye on it to be sure it doesn't start knocking your Tetra's off.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I had a blue gourami(i believe they get the same size as opaline) in my 65gal with neons, endlers, dwarf gouramis etc. and as he got older he got meaner and meaner to the point that it appeared that I only had one fish in there......now he has a 20H all to himself and my 65 gal is teeming with all the poor hidden fish that were being terrorized......best move I made ever.....he(or she) had to sit in a 2 gallon hex for a few days because I didnt have a tank to transfer him to that was big enough but it did alright, I figuered it was about the same as if I was to ship him somewhere if not better because he at least got fed and didnt get jostled around.....now he is perfectly happy and at home in his 20.......

I say get a bigger tank or see if the lfs will take him back because they average up to 5"...after looking around a bit one weekend I pieced together a 20H for about $100...see my thread below

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/scape/16610-new-20h-and-deals-i-got.html


----------



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

I'm going to try and see if the LFS will take it in as I can't afford another tank just for him. Thanks for the help, much appreciated.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

If you wanted to find a good home for it, you could list it (free) on a local fish clubs message board. 

I had a very large female Pearl Gourami who got too big and too agressive for my 20H. She had the Bolivian Rams cowering! I put her up for adoption, and the prez of our local aquarium society took her. It turns out, he had a male Pearl (absolutely gorgeous, show-worthy fish) who had lost his mate, and the small young females most LFS got in would have been beat up by this big fish. I'd had the female for well over a year, and she had gotten ripe when fed live foods. 

She now has a great home, and apparently it was love at first sight, LOL!

You might also try your local Craigslist for a local adoptee.

-Jane


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, that couldn't have worked out any better Jane. I love happy endings. 

finfollower, you're doing the right thing by finding your fish a new home. The rest of your fish will be much happier too.


----------



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

im going to my LFS this weekend if time allows cause i called them up and they said they would take the gourami. So while I'm there I'm going to buy plants to get my planted tank up and running.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

If the fish is well grown, you might ask for a plant or two in trade, as well. 

And yes, Jan - the happy Pearl pair has already had one spawn, and I even got to see her a few months later in her new home!

-Jane


----------



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

Asked them if i could trade in and they said no. It's hard to find stores that will trade anything around here.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It didn't hurt to ask anyway. There aren't too many stores anywhere that will give credit on fish they take back in.


----------



## FishyGirl20 (Jan 25, 2006)

I have the same problem with my opaline in my 29g tank. I added a Bolivian Ram and he eventually wouldn't leave her alone. I had to move the ram to my 55g. The opaline still chases my cories and tetras every once in a while. He doesn't hurt them from what I can tell though. Its so weird though because he is scared of me. He hides every time I come near the tank, yet he tortures the other fish.

I hope he doesn't get meaner. I don't have anywhere to put him.

I would try the places mentioned in the other posts. See if someone will take it. 
I'm surprised the LFS wouldn't take it. I wouldn't ask for anything in return, make sure you tell them that. Have you tried more than one? Try calling first and telling them the situation. Tell them that you are afraid it will kill your other fish. Maybe they will feel sorry for you. Good luck!


----------



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

finfollower said:


> im going to my LFS this weekend if time allows cause i called them up and they said they would take the gourami. So while I'm there I'm going to buy plants to get my planted tank up and running.


they'll take it in, just won't trade for it.


----------



## d1ukntb (Aug 21, 2010)

i have 2 dwarf gouramis and an opaline gourami..they are only aggressive towards each other,, i have them in a 37g with placos, bloodfins, neons, bumble bee gobies, platys,


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I took on an opaline as a charity case and ended up giving him his own 10 gal. tank we called GitMo. He was a holy terror. Though really pretty when he was feeling flashy. We had him for another year before he passed- I tried to trade him at the LFS but he was so much bigger than the stock they had, it wouldn't have worked out for them either. 

Good luck with yours!


----------

